# Using a Pelham in Open show on Green pony hunter?



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I will be showing a green pony in hunt seat at an open non-rated show, The show is all ponies, and I will be competing(I really shouldn't call it competing as it is more for experience) mostly against younger kids, inexperienced riders, and green ponies. However the pony I am riding has a tendency to be kind of flighty and has occasional melt-downs when something is extremely overwhelming. She doesn't try to be bad but has had a rough life(before I could think of starting her under-saddle I had to get her not to freak out if somebody touched her or waved at her) So I want a little more control if she gets scared out of her mind(she is getting used to the unexpected but still spooks at times). 

I was planning on using a pelham with double reins using only the snaffle unless I need the curb rein. Yes I know how to use double reins, and I have used them before but not on her. 

My question is can I use a pelham on a green pony in an open show in hunt seat? I normally use a french link loose ring on an English bridle or a half-cheek driving snaffle on a western bridle.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I do not see why not.

Being an open show you never know what the judge might think but I do not see any real reason why you can not use it.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Normally non rated shows are much more lienant on those types of things. I would take another bit just in case you find out that you can not ride with a pelham. Also i would take another bit, because hey! ponies are ponies and you may not need the pelham. It all depends on how the pony's mood strikes him/her that day.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

It is absolutely legal to ride with the pelham. And if you're riding in an over fences class, no one will think much of it. In a flat class, some judges are going to wonder why you feel you need the pelham. (I'd probably be one of them.) If your pony otherwise hacks beautifully, then it will have no effect on the judge's opinion. If you pony is strong or rushy or has a little meltdown in the class, that will probably mostly just confirm the judge's first suspicion. 

If it gives you an extra measure of confidence that you can handle whatever happens on show day, then by all means, use it.


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

Just to add... if you havent already, I would school pony at home in the pelham so the first time she feels that chain she doesnt spazz out. That would suck at a show. I have seen it happen.. not pretty, anyways....
Who knows maybe the pelham wont work they way you want or will be too strong.....? food for thought

Oh another thought... I had a pony who was a freak if the wind blew the wrong way... my bit of choice on him was a slow twist d-ring snaffle.. worked wonders for me.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Agree with TamiBunny. 

DO make sure you school in it a LOT at home. 

I've seen the same interesting things see has; one, a horse that went beautifully and lightly in one for a half an hour until the first time he hit the curb chain and ran backwards shaking his head; and a horse out foxhunting who locked up and refused to move forward,


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

maura said:


> It is absolutely legal to ride with the pelham. And if you're riding in an over fences class, no one will think much of it. In a flat class, some judges are going to wonder why you feel you need the pelham. (I'd probably be one of them.) If your pony otherwise hacks beautifully, then it will have no effect on the judge's opinion.


_Is it considered "wrong" to do a flat class in a pelham? _

_Would it be ok to use two reins that are curb rein size, for less bulk in hand, or does one rein HAVE to be bigger then the other?_

_(Sorry OP for adding questions)_


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

No its not consider to be wrong.. but one of the things hunter judges look for is suitability. And in a flat class with a competent adult rider it may make the judge think twice. Or it may not, depends on the judge. Personally if i was judging; as long as the pony is going around nicley and looks happy, its all good.
Alot of ponies go in pelhams with the little kids but they dont use double reins they use one of these connectors.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Eeeek.

Do not use a cheater strap. Please!

If you want to use a curb chain with one rein then use a kimberwick. If you are going to use a pelham use two reins.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_But why, for an adult, would they think twice about it?_

_Would it be ok to use two reins that are smaller, instead of one larger rein, and one smaller? Or does it HAVE to be one larger one smaller? I recently bought a braided rein that is much bulkier, and would like to get the same rein, just in a smaller width size._


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

Im not sure why, probably because in general adults are better riders than the little kids and I guess its just assumed that they shouldnt need all that bit for a little pony. Maybe its,"if you need to use all that bit, maybe you need to do some re-training" who knows

The proper reins to have on a pelham are a regular braided rein on the snaffle and a smaller(width) flat smooth curb rein. Makes for less bulk in your hands.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Actually, both reins should be smooth. The curb rein being smaller than the snaffle rein, but both smooth non-braided.

(At least that is what I was taught.)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Actually, both reins should be smooth. The curb rein being smaller than the snaffle rein, but both smooth non-braided.
> 
> (At least that is what I was taught.)


I use a pelham with my pony over fences/out on the xc course, and I was taught the smaller, smooth one was the curb and the larger braided was the snaffle...but maybe there's really no "proper" way, maybe it's just preference trainer by trainer? 

On another note, I heard someone mention here they use a slow twist snaffle rather than a pelham...what are the pros and cons and which is considered the less "harsh" bit? My pony goes very well in her tom thumb (english) pelham and has no issues with it, but sometimes I get negative remarks from people who only ride in snaffles with their horses.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HITS, the only thing we are differing in opinion on is the snaffle rein being braided or smooth.

Yes, the curb rein is smaller.

I think most people use a braided rein for the snaffle rein because that is what they have.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

You're probably right  And for my other question, I think I'll just start another thread so I don't hijack the OP's here!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

A famous eventer/trainer of years gone by - Bruce Davidson? Tad Coffin? - recommended the braided rein/smooth rein combo for eventers under the logic that if you've slipped your reins or lost your reins over a big drop, it makes it easier to sort them out in a hurry. Good advice, and advice I've used. I showed a jumper and an eventer in that combo with a three ring snaffle.

However, the classic traditional hunter look is two *smooth* reins, one normal width, one skinny. But of course, I remember when hook stud reins were radical, and real hunter people had everything sewn in because it was a cleaner look. :-(

Other than a Corinthian Class (I may be the only person left alive on the planet who remembers them) I don't think anyone cares.

What they do still care about is how the horse goes in the bit, how he moves and how he accepts contact. Don't worry about the rest.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

By "curb rein" I mean the rein that uses the leverage action. 

As in when riding with 2 reins you have the rein that uses the snaffle type action and one that uses leverage.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

But ether way I have decided not to ride her in the show as we will not be far enough in training to make it to a show. Considering we literally just started riding last week, and it will be her first show, I don't need to have her do anything sorta new and I am just going to focus on halter events(considering I will be showing 3 ponies at that event, well 1 mini and 2 ponies, I will be to busy to continually work with her and also it will be a closed show where everything is stabled throughout the week.)


----------

